# Having 2 dogs instead of 1



## Jamie9091 (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you guys think that having two dogs is a lot of work? I currently have a 4 month old maltese and I am planning on getting another one, so that my little guy won't be too lonely and can have a friend to play with. But my question is, is it much more work? Thank you for your input!

-Jamie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is double the work & double the expenses, of course. Just double the exact same work you have for your current malt with another one. 

Since you malt is still a puppy at 4 months old, I personally would prefer to not add a new puppy yet. I will use the time to spend it with only this puppy, training him and all. I will wait for him to at least be a year (my ideal age of the first dog to add a new pup is 1.5 to 2 years). Two puppies (less than a year old) at home, is more work than one adult malt who learned it all/got spayed/was over with his vet visits and one puppy who has to go through it all. Some people can o two pups, but personally, I find that to be a lil more work than focusing on just one malt. 

For me, having two is worth it as Snowy and Crystal have a special bond with one another. Having said that, every once in a while, I will have a Crystal (or Snowy) alone day with me, so that the other malt learns that it isn't the end of the world when his/her malt sibling is not around. He/she gets used to it with either myself or any other human he/she is with for a short while. 

Welcome to SM


----------



## Jamie9091 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advice Kat! & Yes I was also considering about waiting once the pup is older. Does either Snowy or Crystal get jealous when either one of them is out with you? Like if i take one out and leave the other home, how will the other react? Thank you!

-Jamie


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Having had 2 puppies at one time, I agree totally with Kat. At least that was my experience. I found this thread from the other day. It might be helpful to you later on. Good luck and keep us posted. 
Welcome!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/119262-sad-frustrated.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have three! Two were got together, so there was no jealously there. When I added the third, they were too rough , but eventually everything went OK. I love having more than one. I love to watch them play together, and if I'm busy they have each other. More work more expense, but to me.... Well worth it!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We had two puppies that were only a feew months apart and they both were the best of buddies. They both grew up together and we never had any problems. I guess it just depends on whether or not you want the extra work, vet bills, and etc. I would do it again if I had the opportunity.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you love the pups, the work is just a "labor of love" and you want to do it. But I would wait till your current pup is house trained first. I waited one year to get my second and everything was good. .....now I'm up to 6...but that's a whole nother story :innocent::blush:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's double the work and expense but also double the love. Like others have suggested, I'd wait until your fluff is a bit older and socialized around other dogs. Good luck!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I LOVE having 2 fluffs - I got my lexi when she was 2 and then a little over a month later I got Cassidy who was 9 months - they are best of buddies and I love the different personalities - I used to have 3 dobermans so having one dog to me would be weird....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Trainers do not recommend having two puppies at the same time.

01 Two Puppies or One? - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a multiple dog household but just one Maltese. Bella is too near perfect. She has me spoiled because she has been so easy to raise and she is such a good, smart, mannerly girl. I would not get another maltese but of course, I have other dogs so she has playmates.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I just aquired Becksters as everyone knows here , and beleieve me its hard work and Luna my oldest is 3 years old but slowly we are getting there with lots of Labor of love like Pat said ......


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel was just a few days under 2 when we added Liesl---we not sure how wise it was---but we would never in a million years go back on the decision! Kitzel had days before, just had major surgery & was not at all a happy camper, we were out of our normal environment & both had to make a flight a week later. As my husband sings "I have always been crazy, it keeps me from going insane.":wacko1::wacko1::smrofl::smrofl:
It so much depends on your own personality & why you are getting another one---what you can handle and circumstances involving how the dog came to you. Nothing in life is ever near perfect, but if you make your mind up, it is always possible, and can be positive!:aktion033::aktion033:
Good luck w/your decision.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Two dogs are not too bad unless they both have major health issues at the same time. Several years ago I had a senior miniature poodle who was blind, deaf, and had the dog form of alzheimers. He also had kidney failure. At the same time my much younger maltese had bladder cancer. I almost lived at the vet's office.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had four dogs at one time but not all puppies at one time. Then after the last passed in Feb. I too posed the question of two puppies at one time actually sisters. I got the same comments you have. They are a week from being six months now. They were spayed two days ago so it is double the expense. But that being said I've not regreted getting both. I can't see into the future but they are so good the best temperment of any dogs I've ever had and they compliment each other.One is outgoing the other reserved. I think it's an individual choice double the work and expense but double the pleasure. One persons opinion.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I had my dear sweet Mia as a pup, and then about a month later, got my dear sweet Leo.

Every expert is going to pull their hair out at my answer.........


BUT for me, gosh honestly, having two pups, I always said it was so easily. Guess because I have always had two. And it truly is soooo much fun. As someone said, It's a labor of love. 

At leas in my experience, have two pups at once, the acceptance period, is almost, if not almost instant.

This is a true story. When we got Leo, we brought hime into the house, Mia and Leo, ran towards each other, it was so cute, and it looked like Leo, said "hang on Mia, I have to tinkle" and right to the pads he went, tinkled and back to playing.

Yes, the love each other, yes they share a special relationship more like brother and sister. But are completely two different personalities are are completely bonded to me. 

I can not imagine a Maltese, being more bonded to their playmate then their owner. Maltese just are not going to have that unaccepable :HistericalSmiley:

Honestly, it was the best thing I ever did. Who are my dynamic duo.....um Ana and Leo. And I know my dear Mia is soooooo releived to have Ana.

Now she loves her Leo, but so many times she would look at me, like "Mommy, honestly, does he have to do that" :blink:

So to me, the HUGE plus is the acceptance period, with pups. And yes, you haver to be very involved, but I honestly, at that time, saw no difference in having one pup versus two. It truly is twice the fun. 

Now yes, you have to bathe two, and all of that, but at that age, they are so small, it really didn't matter.

Now when some did get pups, they seperated them when sleeping, I did not. And boy, very special moments. 

In a way, you want your babies to bond, to love each other, but also, just as if you were getting one pup, you have to be heavly involved.

psssst and they do tire each other out. . 

Now someone did bring up health issues, Leo and Mia thank God were healthy, but I could see a difficulty if on baby gets very ill. 

But just in my one experience, I loved it. 

I taught them to share, (meaning me, and really anything) be loving, have good manners, but you do that with one puppy anyway, so when I got dear little Ana, the tranisition period was very small. Hate to say this, but maybe a day. But that is only because of their personalities. 

I'm sorry experts :blush:, but it was my experience, and it was a delightful one.

Now, keep in mind I do not have skin children, I thing that makes a huge difference with all of this, because most if not all my time, was spent with Mia and Leo, unless they were sleeping. 

I wish you the best of luck, and take everyone's advice into condsideration.

My best.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If you want two, I think it's preferable to get two puppies at the same time so you can raise them and train them together. My family has done this and people for whom I have pet-sat have done this, and it seems much easier than one at a time.


----------



## Jamie9091 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

zooeysmom said:


> If you want two, I think it's preferable to get two puppies at the same time so you can raise them and train them together. My family has done this and people for whom I have pet-sat have done this, and it seems much easier than one at a time.


Just wanted to point out that that is the opposite of what experts recommend. They do not recommend getting two puppies at the same time, but if you do, they need separate training.

Did you read the article I posted earlier? Here are some excerpts from it:

"Puppies are individuals and each puppy needs a good upbringing. This includes plenty of good experiences with people, places and things. It includes plenty of training and plenty of conditioning to being touched and handled by humans. Much of this work must be done with the puppy one-on-one, away from any other dogs in the household. How is this accomplished?

"Because of the need to separate the dogs for training, for bonding time with humans, and to prevent them from becoming unable to function apart—it’s actually more than twice the work to raise two puppies at the same time. Things like housetraining can present huge challenges, too, since the scent of an accident from one puppy stimulates the other puppy to use the same spot."

"We don’t necessarily think in terms of “identity” with dogs, but it might help if we did. From human twins it has been learned that too much togetherness can make it difficult for each to develop a healthy sense of identity. Like human twins, dogs sometimes must be separated. If they have not learned to function comfortably as individuals, this can stress them at such times as illness or the death of one of the dogs. It is much kinder to the dogs to develop their separate identities right from the start."


01 Two Puppies or One? - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Pat, 

Yes, I've read multiple articles on the topic. But I'm going off of my own experience. We raised an Old English Sheepdog puppy and Toy Poodle puppy together. It was definitely easier for us than having one puppy at a time. They played together and wore each other out, then they'd take a nap together. They were on the same eating and potty-training schedule, etc. 

For several years, I would pet-sit two Australian Labradoodles. I was with those dogs the day they came home, up until they were 3. They were the best of friends and that made it so much easier to crate-train them (they always had company), plus all the things I mentioned with ours. 

So I'm sticking by my opinion, no matter what the experts say


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Jamie9091 said:


> Does either Snowy or Crystal get jealous when either one of them is out with you? Like if i take one out and leave the other home, how will the other react? Thank you!
> -Jamie


Typically, they are fine when the other malt returns. Sometimes, my sister (or another family member) takes one of them out with her. The other ones stays with me or anyone else. When the malt who was out returns, the othe rmalt is excited to see him/her again. I once filmed a video of their greetings after I took Crystal out with me. Snowy showered her with kisses upon our return. Let me find that video to share it with you. I think that a big part of it is due to the fact that non of the two malts showed signs of jealousy ever since Crystal joined in. I mean, I can pet either of them and the other one is fine with his/her malt mate without being jealous. 

You can watch their very first encounter in this video and notice that Snowy was being pet and also talked to(but you can't hear the talked to sound because the video's actual sound was muted and replacaed by a music track). In other words, he was given all the attention when meeting Crystal for the very first time. As the video shows, it was love at first sight among them. Snowy was at 2 years old there; about a month shy from turning 3 years old. Crystal was 3 months old. 




 
The only time that I notice the weird greeting was last January when Snowy and I returned from a trip. Crystal didn't growl at him, but he was ... hmm what's the word for it? .... maybe "cold" in her greeting to him. For a second I thought that she forgot him. He was all bouncey and excited to see her but she was sniffing him all over and following him as he checked into the garden for seconds. Then, she was right back to normal and showed the excitement in seeing him :tender:

I love my malts so much :heart:

I am glad that you are doing your research and reading before making any decision  

Feel free to ask as many question as you want. You found a good forum in the "www" 

All the best.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

As I said in my first post, it differs from person to another. 

For me, I know for very sure that I wouldn't enjoy two puppies at the same time as much as I would enjoy one puppy at the same time. Other than basic training, I am into trick training. I noticed that when it was only one puppy, I could teach him much more than when it was two. I love the "Snowy & Crystal" experience. That's "my" perfect situation and that's the way I will go about it for the future.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> "Puppies are individuals and each puppy needs a good upbringing. This includes plenty of good experiences with people, places and things. It includes plenty of training and plenty of conditioning to being touched and handled by humans. Much of this work must be done with the puppy one-on-one, away from any other dogs in the household. How is this accomplished?


@Marj - With my two, that is SO TRUE!! 

They are no longer puppies, but I can still see the point out of the above. Even with two adult dogs, I can see how this point applies. I swear, they are complete different when together than when they are alone. I can see more of each's real personality when they are alone and can work on whatever (ex - more socialisation).

Being together is useful. Crystal learned so much from Snowy. I wouldn't expect a caustious maltese to turn into a diver and swimmer if not for Snowy  On the other hand, being alone at training (especially at early time) has tones other benefits as well. I can focus on just the one dog and bring the best out of him. It kindda makes sense to me. I mean, when I am in a group class at a gym for example, I can learn alot of different things (some are for my specific needs others are more of what my other team members need) and also get the benefit from socialising from, but when I am with my personal trainer, I can learn everything specifically for my personal need in a shorter period of time.

A little from here, a little from there is useful


----------

